# Getting closer....



## Chen_caerulescens

Almost that time of year again, getting excited for sure. 

Question for guys in Anchorage, how are the waterfowl departments looking in the Cabelas and the Bass Pro? Well stocked?


----------



## skybust

Im in Wasilla but when I went to Cebalas about two weeks ago they had a small selection dont know about Bass Pro. Been counting down the day cant wait


----------



## Tundrawookie

Hey Jeff, the Cabela's here in town is well stocked with ammo. Good selection, but prices may be a bit higher than Sportsman's. Haven't been to Bass Pro so can't vouch for them. I'm assuming that you're mostly concerned about shells. Anything else, drop me a line and I'll see what I can find. Less than a month now, and upland birds open in eight days! We'll see you here in town or out in CB.


----------

